# Buds Gun Shop In Survival Food WTH ??????????????



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

9 servings in a 28Oz can of meat .:shock:
Buds Survival Food Combo By Survival Cave Foods 319 Servings $479.00 Value! $159.00 Survival Food Combo By Survival Cave Foods 319 Servings $479.00 Value!/


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

It's part of the Ethiopian Bug In Bag.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My LGS has been selling MRE cases. They know their target audience, You found it.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

One LGS here has tactical baccon in a can!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

28 oz of chicken is 18 servings????

We get 12 oz cans and use them for chicken salad sandwiches.. 1 can makes 4 sandwiches barely and that is adding mayo, onion


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Turtles!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Anything to make a buck.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Buds guns is selling beanie weenies to the preppers Ho! didn't see that one coming. well maybe I did a little  

It may simply be that many online and retail outlets have found there was an extra buck to be made selling survival food items. Brownells has been selling survival related gear for a while now as does Midway USA. Prepping has become the it thing to do, and there are many retailers that will get on board with a trend rather than be left in the dust. It isn't just us preppers anymore who are nervous about what they are seeing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tactical Bacon to the rescue.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/mobile/product/714007529/cmmg_tactical_bacon_12-9oz_cans


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Buds guns is selling beanie weenies to the preppers Ho! didn't see that one coming. well maybe I did a little
> 
> It may simply be that many online and retail outlets have found there was an extra buck to be made selling survival food items. Brownells has been selling survival related gear for a while now as does Midway USA. Prepping has become the it thing to do, and there are many retailers that will get on board with a trend rather than be left in the dust. It isn't just us preppers anymore who are nervous about what they are seeing.


Don't forget about the NRA peddling prepper gear as of late...


----------

